# GW Release Schedule for the rest of the year?



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just saw this list over at Dakka, some REALLY interesting stuff on here. Sounds too good to be true as there are Sisters of Battle units in there.
Source


> Copy of the deleted scribd document:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Games Workshop release plan
> ...


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Certainly looks intesting (adds salt). New Land Avenger??? a new marine tank? Sisters, DA and chaos


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've compiled this list for better viewing, removed all the LotR stuff that no one cares about.
I really hope this is true, some really awesome stuff on here.
Not sure what the Imperial Agents are, at first I'd think they were in the Sisters of Battle codex but the Deathwatch Kill Teams makes me think they are something else? I'm guessing an Allies Supplement?
We have had rumours about a 1HQ, 1Troop, Elite, FA and HS thing being thought about.

PL= Plastic
RE= Resin

*Allies Supplement?*
Imperial Agents Enforcer with Heavy Stubber RE
Imperial Agents Obsideo Assassin RE
Imperial Agents Deathwatch Kill Team PL
Imperial Agents Deathwatch Librarian RE

*Sisters of Battle*
Sisters of Battle Canoness with Power Axe RE 
Sisters of Battle Seraphim / Patronica Squad PL 
Sisters of Battle Battle Sisters PL 
Sisters of Battle Exorcist / Catafalque of Sins PL
Sisters of Battle Sister Superior Magdalenia RE 
Sisters of Battle Repentia Squad RE 

*Chaos Space Marines*
Mechanicus Battle-Servitors / Khorne Caedes Engines PL 
Cypher RE
Chaos Dark Chapel Upgrade Pack PL
Chaos Bike Squadron PL 
Chaos Noise Marines PL 
Chaos Thousand Sons PL 

*Tau*
Kroot Kroothawks
Tau Empire Nautilus Defence Platform PL
Tau Empire Mako PL 
Commander Farsight RE 
Tau Empire Vespid Stingwings / Vespid Spinewings PL 

*Eldar*
Harlequin Solitaire RE
The Avatar of Khaine RE
Eldar Wraithguard / Cataphracts PL
Eldar Sky Chariots / Shining Spears PL 
Eldar Warpspiders / Everguard PL 
Eldar Black Warden RE 
Phoenix Lord Kyme'doc, The Planetwister RE
Eldar Eldritch Raiders PL 
Eldar Webway Gate PL 
Eldar Phoenix Lord Nuadhu, The Fireheart / Alean Vyper PL 
Eldar Spirit Warrior PL 
Eldar Dragon Riders PL
Eldar Fire Dragon Xentarch RE 
Eldar Dire Avenger Xentarch RE 
Eldar Howling Banshee Xentarch RE 
Eldar Striking Scorpion Xentarch RE 
The Avatar of the Young King RE 
Eldar Lamia Strike Fighter / Moon Siren Bomber PL a20 Len_C 02 cc
Eldar Jetbikes PL a15 Len_C 02 cc
Eldar Warlock with Force Staff RE c01 Len_C 02 cc
Eldar Swooping Hawks RE b09 Len_C 02 cc

*Space Marines*
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Defence Wall PL 
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Tower / Pillar of Heroes PL 
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Monastery PL 
Space Marine Land Avenger PL 
Space Marine Praetor Warmachine PL 
Space Marine Bike Squadron / Crusader Bike Squadron PL
Space Marine Skyshatter Cannon RE 
Space Marine Terminator First Hand RE 
Space Marine Librarian with Jump Pack RE
Space Marine Neophytes PL a14 Len_A 02 cc
Space Marine Techmarine with Artificer Squad PL 
Space Marine Sword Brethren / Nightflame Veteran Squad PL 
Space Marine Librarian Epistolary RE 
Space Marine Land Avenger Vulkan / Land Avenger Invictus PL 
Space Marine Bionics Upgrade Pack RE 
Space Marine Defender Upgrade Pack RE 
Iron Father Maalthun RE 
Chapter Master Tu’Shan RE 
Severus Agemman, Regent of Ultramar RE 
Helveticus the Ancient, Bearer of Honour RE
Paladin Marshall Sieghelm RE 
Space Marine Scouts with Astartes Grenade Launchers PL
Space Marine Gale Claw Supremacy Fighter PL 
Space Marine Space Marine Tactical Squad PL 
Space Marine Land Raider Medusa PL 

*Orks*
Ork Warbuggy / Deff Racer PL 
Ork Wartrakk Skorcha / Flakk Trakk PL 
Ork Deff Koptas PL 
Wazzdakka Gutsmek RE
Ork Flying Fortress / Rokk Launcha PL
Ork Gun Fortress / Mega Tellyporta PL 
Ork Flash Gitz / Tellyporta Nobz PL 
Ork Meganobz / Painboy Cyborks PL 
Ork Warphead RE 
Ork Klan Fort PL 
Ork Boar Squigs RE
Ork Squiggotaur RE
Ork Big Guns / Pulsa Launchas PL
Ork Painboy with Cleava Harness RE 
Ork Grot Nurses RE 
Gorbuzz ThreeEye RE
Gritlegg Maksmesh RE 
Boss-Kommissa Grotzki RE

*Dark Eldar*
Dark Eldar Grotesque Squad RE

*Imperial Guard*
Imperial Guard Storm Troopers / Iron Cloak Veterans PL a14 Len_B 11 cc
Imperial Guard Hydra PL a18 Len_B 11 cc

*Chaos Daemons*
Bloodthirster PL 
Lord of Change PL 
Chaos Daemons Warp Stalkers / Chaos Furies PL
Great Unclean One PL
Keeper of Secrets PL

*Tyranids*
Cult Hybrid Upgrade Pack PL
Patriarch Dumas, The Veiled Fiend RE


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

After going through the list pretty much every rumour about future releases we have had these past few months can be found on this list, with ALLOT of stuff that we had no idea about.
It could be a pretty good fake, or it could be real. If it's real I feel sorry for GW as the Hobbit stuff was not meant to be leaked. After all their rumours crackdowns to fail this hard would be quite sad indeed...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't see this as a release list necessarily for this year. Rather at best I see this list as a number of potential projects they are working on.

Although there are some errors I have pointed before like how Nuadhu Fireheart is NOT a PL so I call shenanigans on a lot of the list as simply being an amalgamation of collected individual rumours with some random code thrown after them to look "official".


----------



## Sexxy Camera (Apr 3, 2011)

It looks like it could be real.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sisters of Battle... PL.....!

Plastic Sisters! Please, whatever powers that be, make it true!

/Nerdgasm


Thats quite a long list. is it over a year? or longer?
Also: Squiggotaur?

Alice


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> *Sisters of Battle*
> Sisters of Battle Canoness with Power Axe RE
> Sisters of Battle Seraphim / Patronica Squad PL
> Sisters of Battle Battle Sisters PL
> ...


Well my interest is definitely peaked. I'm quite curious to see how this ties into other rumors (like the digital release, or other rumors down the road).

Putting this one in the "I hope it's true" category.

EDIT: I had to look this up, so I figured I'd save people the time. Here's what a Catafalque is. Seems like something that could exist.

Also Plastic Exorcists? PLEASE be true.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im gonna say genuine, too much hobbit stuff thats accurate to be a fake, someone has fucked up .


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

The leak might have an adverse effect of slowing down the releases... but that might just be the paranoia talking.

Lots of new Eldar aspects. Looks very interesting; I guess that would mean more Aspects can be put into Troops and some of the newer ones can fill elites and heavies etc.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

The eldar stuff looks very similar to the last list we had
Does anyone have any ideas on what the beneath could be?


Patriarch Dumas, The Veiled Fiend RE - 
Eldar Cataphracts PL
Eldar Sky Chariots 
Eldar Everguard PL 
Eldar Black Warden RE 
Phoenix Lord Kyme'doc, The Planetwister RE 
Eldar Spirit Warrior PL


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Worried about what the plastic re-makes of the demons will look like, I love the Keeper of Secrets model, but I'm glad the Lord of Change is being re-done, I think it looks aweful


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Did I read right? Gimli _with STUBLE_. The world has ended.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Assuming this is true, does it bother anyone else that the Sisters only have seven items, only three of which a plastic. On top of that, it doesn't even cover most the army, just the 'core' items.

And Marines have twenty five items, fourteen of which are plastic.

What happened to the 'Plastic Budget'?


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohhhh.... so what are:

Kroot Kroothawks
Tau Empire Nautilus Defence Platform PL
Tau Empire Mako PL 

??

Also, as others have said, there's no time frame on this, so it could just be a "we think we are oing these, lets get the bar codes sorted on them" list, and we may not see all. Or we may see the last of them this time next year...... All fun to think about though...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry guys, just had this confirmed as a fake. 

The LotR stuff is not real, if it was there would currently be a massive whitewashing process happening, as Newline does not take well to leaks of this nature and GW likes their license. 

The rest? Well, given the names came from various rumours and wishlists currently abounding, it's not hard to come up with something that sounds convincing given what the public has heard. Add to that the format, and I could make something like this in half an hour.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kettu said:


> Assuming this is true, does it bother anyone else that the Sisters only have seven items, only three of which a plastic. On top of that, it doesn't even cover most the army, just the 'core' items.
> 
> And Marines have twenty five items, fourteen of which are plastic.
> 
> What happened to the 'Plastic Budget'?


Sisters can actually be covered pretty easily with Battle Sister kit. Additionally Marines didn't start with 25 items, they had to build up from something. So don't read malicious intent into this, it's just the starting point for an eventual bigger line I'd bet. 

Think Grey Knights in terms of kittage instead of Vanilla Marines.

Plus this won't invalidate the models that currently exist in metal as these are purely new items we're looking at. There could easily be Finecast coming of these other models that we just don't know about yet.

EDIT: Ninja'd



SilverTabby said:


> Sorry guys, just had this confirmed as a fake.
> 
> The LotR stuff is not real, if it was there would currently be a massive whitewashing process happening, as Newline does not take well to leaks of this nature and GW likes their license.
> 
> The rest? Well, given the names came from various rumours and wishlists currently abounding, it's not hard to come up with something that sounds convincing given what the public has heard. Add to that the format, and I could make something like this in half an hour.


Do we have a source on this confirmation? Nothing personal, it's just easy to hand wave something as "fake".


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

There's a Solitaire in the list, its a fake.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

It listed eldar 'dragon knights' again

If they ever turn up - fantastic. Won't believe it till I see it though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> There's a Solitaire in the list, its a fake.


I'm going to disagree. If this is a long term release schedule then it's not impossible (as rumors of an Eldar Codex coming in the next couple years have already come out). If this is a short term mass release schedule then it's obviously fake. I kind of wish this had more context.

EDIT: More context!


> Note: does not contain re-releases, non-miniature products or the miniature range with codes below 2xxx
> Note: contains only boxes that are currently NOT in mass production, expect release beginning in june 2013 at the earliest, the bulk of the releases for the first movie are done by then
> Note: leaked before the announcement of the third movie, unknown if this is accounted for
> Note: not every release has to be based on the movie, Games Workshop has released miniatures before that were omitted by PJ, like Glorfindel, Elladan & Elrohir, and so on


I went digging and found the paste-bin document that is apparently from some deleted scribd document. 

So if it's true, this won't be for the rest of THIS year but NEXT year.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> The eldar stuff looks very similar to the last list we had
> Does anyone have any ideas on what the beneath could be?
> 
> 
> ...


Patriarch Dumas is apparently a Tyranid Genestealer Cult Leader, fixed my post in first section.



nevynxxx said:


> Ohhhh.... so what are:
> 
> Kroot Kroothawks
> Tau Empire Nautilus Defence Platform PL
> ...


Kroothawks are either Beasts similar to DE Razorbirds, or Kroots riding giant birds 

Defence Platform might be the defence turret that was rumoured, a Fortification for Tau.
The Mako is most likely their Flyer.

As for how legit this is Harry over at <thesitewhoshallnotbenamed!> has kinda confirmed it as legit.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Patriarch Dumas is apparently a Tyranid Genestealer Cult Leader, fixed my post in first section.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mako is most likely their Flyer.


Cheers - makes more sense now. 

Also Mako is a type of shark (although probably everyone already knows this) - the one used in Deep blue sea - so I think some sort of intercepter flier at a guess


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> PAs for how legit this is Harry over at <thesitewhoshallnotbenamed!> has kinda confirmed it as legit.


Harry's post is here.

I would call that a confirmation that the list is at _least_ PARTIALLY correct.

EDIT: Another post from Harry here.

Seems that he thinks the list fits in well with what he's tracking as the codex release order.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Sorry guys, just had this confirmed as a fake.
> 
> The LotR stuff is not real, if it was there would currently be a massive whitewashing process happening, as Newline does not take well to leaks of this nature and GW likes their license.
> 
> The rest? Well, given the names came from various rumours and wishlists currently abounding, it's not hard to come up with something that sounds convincing given what the public has heard. Add to that the format, and I could make something like this in half an hour.


Yeah cuz you know, GW would really admit if it were actually real. Of course any leak is goiing to be confirmed as fake regardless of it's acuracy.. They have to cover their asses.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope to hell this is real PLASTIC HYDRA :biggrin: :biggrin: :shok:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This sounds way too good to be true... *pours salt onto the topic*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Skyshatter cannon, more artillery, yessss.

Loved the Thunderfire, having an AAA works for me. Wonder if its styled as ack ack or just a torrenting weapon like a Punisher. Awesomeness.


----------



## darkjedi203 (Jul 25, 2012)

Erm.. if this is a release schedule, where is the warhammer fantasy stuff?


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Doelago said:


> This sounds way too good to be true... *pours salt onto the topic*


A single DE release, few and boring CSM models despite the new dex, and oodles of SM stuff?

Sounds just lame enough to be true, IMO. :hang1:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Err also isn't Deathwatch the GW RPG so these models would be for that, not 40k.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Err also isn't Deathwatch the GW RPG so these models would be for that, not 40k.


If the 40k RPGs ever get minis, it'll be done in house by Fantasy Flight Games. Because they handle the RPG side of things.

---

I just had a horrible brainwave.
There was the rumours of 'minidex' releases. Intentionally unbalanced mini armies that are for the sole purpose of allying to a main force.
There is the rumour of the Sisters WDex going I-book digital.
There is this rumour of Sisters of Battle release that is decidedly anemic to what is expected of an updated army and frankly what Sisters need at this point.
The 2nd ed Sisters codex told you, first thing, that the army is intentionally tiny and unbalanced as it's to ally into another army.
C: WH mentioned in the foreword page


> A great strength of the Witch Hunters army list is its ease of
> integration with existing armies. If you already have an army
> of the Imperium such as the Space Marines or Imperial
> Guard, it can easily be incorporated into the Witch Hunters
> ...


Does everyone else see where I'm going with this?
I have a horrible feeling that the Sisters are never getting an actual printed codex. GW is simply reducing them to their 2nd ed origins as ally fodder.
:headbutt:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

^ yeah it sucks and I'm not happy about it but at this point I would be happy with ANY sob updates which include model updates, especially for plastic models since the last new model was 10 years ago. You can always use them for 'counts as'. Yeah I'm not hapy about that but plastic models is better than being squatted completely.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

If I had to say my opinion, looks like eldar and space marines are coming out with a codex and maybe maybe orks. 

2 codices in a whole year seems about right for our beloved GWS.

The thing that is making me absolutely cry is Tsons, and Noise marines NOT in the initial release....Looks like my death guard comes first and I will have to wait it out for the Tsons.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Kroothawks are either Beasts similar to DE Razorbirds, or Kroots riding giant birds
> 
> Defence Platform might be the defence turret that was rumoured, a Fortification for Tau.
> The Mako is most likely their Flyer.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> *Tyranids*
> Cult Hybrid Upgrade Pack PL
> Patriarch Dumas, The Veiled Fiend RE


I am now a very happy wargamer


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kettu said:


> I just had a horrible brainwave.
> There was the rumours of 'minidex' releases. Intentionally unbalanced mini armies that are for the sole purpose of allying to a main force. _True, this has been a rumor for about a month now. It's not confirmed yet but it's a good possibility._
> There is the rumour of the Sisters WDex going I-book digital. _True, but right now that rumor is batting 1/5 correct. I'm not holding my breathe unless the accuracy starts to pick up._
> There is this rumour of Sisters of Battle release that is decidedly anemic to what is expected of an updated army and frankly what Sisters need at this point. _Really? I haven't seen this rumor. I've seen this as conjecture, but not as a rumor. And there were a couple posts I've seen where people claim that's all the Sisters should ever be, period._
> ...


Overall, I see your line of reasoning, and while I'm not going to say it's wrong, I am going to advice a wait and see approach. There are still a lot of holes to fill before we get down to the nitty-gritty of what the Sisters are really going to get. Who knows, they might be doubling the available number of units and using some existing kits (like Guard kits) as part of the dex.

Besides, I think we've established the Sisters could (at least at the moment) build an entire army off of maybe 4 plastic boxes? For GW to do just that (thus creating a low risk/high reward set-up where they put the smallest investment into the army to generate a larger profit margin overall (by using less dies and packaging material)) makes a lot of sense for a company that seems hesitant on what they need to do exactly to get this army out there and selling.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More credibility towards this being real:



Neat said:


> Something interesting in regards to creditability, If you look at the Hobbit releases, there are several names units and characters that do *not* exist in the Tolken mythology, yet I know from my work sources exist in the New Line/Peter Jackson Mythology that have not yet been announced and you will not find any hits for on Google.
> 
> Make of that what you will.


(Source)

Harry followed-up with this:


Harry said:


> Yup. There is stuff in there that I have heard that I wouldn't think is very widely known.
> The same is true of some of the 40K stuff. You couldn't guess at this stuff.
> If it is a hoax it is a well informed hoax.


Though some skepticism also got this from Harry:


Harry said:


> ... and you may be right. As you may or may not know I do not know enough about 40K or 40k rumours to argue with you.
> You may be right ... the whole thing may be made up .... but it was not the 40K stuff that sold me.
> 
> There are just one or two things in there (which are a long way off) which seemed to fit so well with what I had heard ... that I was sold.
> ...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Eleven said:


> If I had to say my opinion, looks like eldar and space marines are coming out with a codex and maybe maybe orks.


I'd love to get me some new Eldar. The Marines are logical though, no new edition has gone long it seems without them getting an update. I just hope they don't put out a DA codex, then a SM codex with twice as many units including almost all of the same ones or something.

That would be silly.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Zion said:


> Do we have a source on this confirmation? Nothing personal, it's just easy to hand wave something as "fake".


Given where I worked for almost a decade, when I say something absolutely positively (which isn't often), it's from the horses mouth. 

I'm not saying there aren't things in there that are right, or that some of those things won't be released soon. I'm saying that *that* list, in that format, and in that context, is fake. I'm not kidding when I say Newline would pull GWs license if that was a real list.

There are enough good-source rumours going around about some of the things on there that there are guaranteed hits on there. But then, we already knew those.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Given where I worked for almost a decade, when I say something absolutely positively (which isn't often), it's from the horses mouth.
> 
> I'm not saying there aren't things in there that are right, or that some of those things won't be released soon. I'm saying that *that* list, in that format, and in that context, is fake. I'm not kidding when I say Newline would pull GWs license if that was a real list.
> 
> There are enough good-source rumours going around about some of the things on there that there are guaranteed hits on there. But then, we already knew those.


So in other words you showed it to your cronies in GW Nottingham and not surprisingly they denied it's authenticity, citing it's formatting at being incorrect. What were you expecting? Real or not they will deny it. Lol!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Given where I worked for almost a decade, when I say something absolutely positively (which isn't often), it's from the horses mouth.
> 
> I'm not saying there aren't things in there that are right, or that some of those things won't be released soon. I'm saying that *that* list, in that format, and in that context, is fake. I'm not kidding when I say Newline would pull GWs license if that was a real list.
> 
> There are enough good-source rumours going around about some of the things on there that there are guaranteed hits on there. But then, we already knew those.


Nothing personal, but I recall us calling fake on the WD Sisters codex and just about EVERYONE was caught with their pants down on that one. 

Personally I'm not calling it yet. It's not a stubborn pride thing, it's just that there is a lot of back and forth on if this is true or not and I think we just don't know enough to REALLY call this one yet.

Don't get me wrong, I admit I WANT it to be true but I'm EXPECTING it to be fake.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Given where I worked for almost a decade, when I say something absolutely positively (which isn't often), it's from the horses mouth.
> 
> I'm not saying there aren't things in there that are right, or that some of those things won't be released soon. I'm saying that *that* list, in that format, and in that context, is fake. I'm not kidding when I say Newline would pull GWs license if that was a real list.
> 
> There are enough good-source rumours going around about some of the things on there that there are guaranteed hits on there. But then, we already knew those.


but given GWs policy on leaks and rumours a denial from anyone related to GW would be automatic. obviously the only way we can get proof one way or the other is to see what get released over the next 12 months. 

personally i think if its fake its very elaborate and extremely detailed, granted its got a few questionable entries and lacks any fantasy entries which you would expect within 12 months, but im still pretty sold on that list, the product numbers work, the depot ids work.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Another "big name" rumor source pitching in as well:



Stickmonkey said:


> Not that it matters but I'll second this with Harry. There is a lot of stuff here that jives with what I have seen and heard, and posted. Maybe not in the same timeline and I expected, but certainly the same order.
> 
> In addition, with WFB finally getting their digital army books, it just so happens that throws in just enough additional releases into my digital schedule to put SoB late next year/early 2014.
> 
> ...


(SOURCE)

So we've got a fairly solid backing here from well known rumor sources vs a form letter style denial. It's definitely making me lean more towards "real" but I'm still holding out.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcane said:


> So in other words you showed it to your cronies in GW Nottingham and not surprisingly they denied it's authenticity, citing it's formatting at being incorrect. What were you expecting? Real or not they will deny it. Lol!


That is not what I said.

Ok, let's put this another way. If this thread, it's contents and that list suddenly vanish in a hail of GW pressure, you'll know something LotR based was right. 

Til then, I've done my bit. You can believe what you like, I'll believe what I know is right. People will never listen to what they don't want to hear. *shrugs and walks off*.


----------



## darkjedi203 (Jul 25, 2012)

Once again, where are the WFB models and dexes?


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

From a user at Dakka:


> The fantasy stuff is on page one and we only got page two (product ids 1xxx for fantasy [see the daemon entries in the list] while 40k starts at 2xxx).
> No need to panic


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Zion said:


> Nothing personal, but I recall us calling fake on the WD Sisters codex and just about EVERYONE was caught with their pants down on that one.
> 
> Personally I'm not calling it yet. It's not a stubborn pride thing, it's just that there is a lot of back and forth on if this is true or not and I think we just don't know enough to REALLY call this one yet.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I admit I WANT it to be true but I'm EXPECTING it to be fake.


The only thing I called fake on regarding Sisters codeces was the 'leaked playtest draft' one that included a lot of ministorum troops. And that's because I have firsthand knowledge of what playtest drafts actually look like and the formatting. 

And I'm not saying all the info on this list is wrong, see my previous post. I'm saying the list as a whole is a fake. 90% of what's on it may be right, but it's not a real release schedule. Important distinction.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> I'm not kidding when I say Newline would pull GWs license if that was a real list.


If we could be so lucky.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Ok, let's put this another way. If this thread, it's contents and that list suddenly vanish in a hail of GW pressure, you'll know something LotR based was right.


However maybe the monkeys at GW are smart enough to realize if they do pull every copy of this of the web, then people will know it was (atleast in part) legit.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> However maybe the monkeys at GW are smart enough to realize if they do pull every copy of this of the web, then people will know it was (atleast in part) legit.


Given how long that list is, how would you know which part?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

oo-er, very interesting,
i'm unconvinced but I would love to believe that genestealer cults will make a return (potentially allowing 'nids to ally with IG)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghhhkk! That's a lotta sugar for my morning coffee! Thanks for posting the find MadCow

PL= Plastic
RE= Resin
Thanks for putting up the product materials type for each one. 
*Space Marines*
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Defence Wall PL 
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Tower / Pillar of Heroes PL 
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Monastery PL 
I'm curious as to how these will look but really don't care how they turn out as I'm more interested in the units. 

Space Marine Land Avenger PL 
Totally anticipating this as it sounds cool, is this a Land Raider's big brother? 
Space Marine Praetor Warmachine PL 
The name Praetor here just peaks my curiosity to this. 
Space Marine Bike Squadron / Crusader Bike Squadron PL
Sounds like a pack with 3 bikes but for BT 
Space Marine Skyshatter Cannon RE 
AA gun comes to mind. 
Space Marine Terminator First Hand RE 
Sounds like a Finecast Termie Captain with PF. 
Space Marine Librarian with Jump Pack RE
No thanks, I've built my own. But, looking forward to seeing this. 
Space Marine Neophytes PL a14 Len_A 02 cc
Sounds like a BT unit. 
Space Marine Techmarine with Artificer Squad PL 
The words Artificer Squad very much get my attention. 
Space Marine Sword Brethren / Nightflame Veteran Squad PL 
Again, sounds like a BT squad. 
Space Marine Librarian Epistolary RE 
I didn't know the Epistolary option denoted a new mini... Hmm. 
Space Marine Land Avenger Vulkan / Land Avenger Invictus PL 
The Vulcan portion makes this sound like a Salamander unit, sweet 
Space Marine Bionics Upgrade Pack RE 
Is this any different than the current one for the Ironhands? 
Space Marine Defender Upgrade Pack RE 
Curious to see this too. 
Iron Father Maalthun RE 
Sounds like an Ironhands HQ 
Chapter Master Tu’Shan RE 
Who?!?!?! 
Severus Agemman, Regent of Ultramar RE 
Sweet 
Helveticus the Ancient, Bearer of Honour RE
Sounds like a standard bearer or a Dreadnought. 
Paladin Marshall Sieghelm RE 
BT HQ? 
Space Marine Scouts with Astartes Grenade Launchers PL
Sounds cool, but, already got these 
Space Marine Gale Claw Supremacy Fighter PL 
More aircraft? Nice. 
Space Marine Space Marine Tactical Squad PL 
Well, I'll be curious as to what differentiates this from the current one. 
Space Marine Land Raider Medusa PL 
Another one? This sounds like a missile battery, almost. 

Ok, ai, yeah. If these are really happening then I'll be all over these when they issue. A Land Avenger sounds sweet and like its a step up from the Landraider.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

@Silvertabby - I get what your saying, and it's possible New Line may kill this thread (I don't know if GW will kill rumors on their ow), though if they're uaware of this by the time they can kill it they may not deal with it because it's too late to fix the issue.

Again, I don't know because I don't know what they'll do exactly. 

I do know that there seems to be a lot of stuff that lines up with what people know (both 40K and Hobbit) to cry "fake" just yet. 

As someone on Warseer pointed out, the difference between a rumor and a hoax is almost indistiguishable, so who *really* knows for sure right now?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> ]
> Chapter Master Tu’Shan RE
> Who?!?!?!


Chapter Master of the Salamanders, Hes in the BL Salamanders trilogy.

A Iron Hands Character is great for me.

To me the Land Avengers sound like some heavy anti-grav unit, perhaps a heavy armoured/armed land speeder type unit.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Do to lack of Ork attention I will now rate each kit on how cool this would be with a smiley face.

Ork Warbuggy / Deff Racer PL k: 
Ork Wartrakk Skorcha / Flakk Trakk PL k:
Ork Deff Koptas PL :so_happy:
Wazzdakka Gutsmek RE :so_happy:
Ork Flying Fortress / Rokk Launcha PL k:
Ork Gun Fortress / Mega Tellyporta PL :shok:
Ork Flash Gitz / Tellyporta Nobz PL :shok:
Ork Meganobz / Painboy Cyborks PL :so_happy:
Ork Warphead RE k:
Ork Klan Fort PL :shok:
Ork Boar Squigs RE k:
Ork Squiggotaur RE :shok:
Ork Big Guns / Pulsa Launchas PL :so_happy:
Ork Painboy with Cleava Harness RE k:
Ork Grot Nurses RE k:
Gorbuzz ThreeEye RE k:
Gritlegg Maksmesh RE k:
Boss-Kommissa Grotzki RE k:

KEY
k: = Cool beans (also not sure what new unit does, so no clue how excited I should be)
:so_happy: = About damn time
:shok: = I WANT SOUNDS AWESOME


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Da Joka said:


> Do to lack of Ork attention I will now rate each kit on how cool this would be with a smiley face.
> KEY
> k: = Cool beans (also not sure what new unit does, so no clue how excited I should be)
> :so_happy: = About damn time
> :shok: = I WANT SOUNDS AWESOME


That's hilarious!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212 this morning:



> * Leaked Release Schedule: Is it Real. New Insights. *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Well this potentially proves that there are 40K items on there that are correct, the question is how much of it? Maybe we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've been doing some digging around and here are some new things I haven't seen mentioned:

Some new tidbits and some confirmations of things lining up by Kroothawk [DakkaDakka] (nothing major, but it's nice to get some collaborations that this does line up with things that have come up before):


> How, that is an awful lot of information to sort out.
> 
> First impression: I am in the same boat with Harry: Fits to many other rumours to be made up, so I think it is a genuine leak.
> If asked, I will say, Mat Ward leaked it. Hope they don't fire him because of that
> ...


Pathtyphon from BoK has the following to claim about it:


> I do want to comment on another rumor that just floated out there day. Someone posted a list of all the new releases GW will be having in the next year. I want to let you know that it is complete bull pucky. Of course, the list does have some truth to it especially when you just re-list the entire GW line of models that doesn’t have newish models! I am also going out on a limb and say that CSM codex is going to be Sept not just the starter set.


Personally I don't hold much stock in BoK's rumors. He seems to get the occasional early WD or codex (Necrons) but hides everything behind "rumor matrix"es and other nonsense so you can't REALLY be sure what he's saying. Plus he gets the timeline wrong here as the rumors put the models starting in the middle of next year, not actually being what we're getting for the next year (One of those starts next year, the other would run form now to next August).

Vovin over on Warseer may have cracked the product codes:



> I spend some hours to analyze the numerical codes in the list to find out if they are nonsensical or if there is a recognizable system behind them. Short answer: the code makes sense and isn’t very hard to decipher. Here’s what I have found out. Unfortunately, there are no release dates hidden in the codes. Basically the numerical code contains the same information as the affixes behind the product names plus the game system, the army and a four digit number. I do not know if these kinds of code make sense in a business environment and if they are commonly used. But from a mathematical standpoint, the numbers are consistent and not random at all.
> 
> First digit: game system
> 1 = Fantasy
> ...


All in all not much new either way, but for the items to have a consistent code that can be broken down gives me hope that there is something to this list.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion;1282283
All in all not much new either way said:


> Well I know if I were going to make up a list that's what I would do. Still it sounds interesting and I wouldn't mind the releases. If nothing else it gives me a bit of hope for a slightly better designed Eldar codex might exist out there...someday... eventually.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

IT'S NOT AH ROOMAH!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Well I know if I were going to make up a list that's what I would do. Still it sounds interesting and I wouldn't mind the releases. If nothing else it gives me a bit of hope for a slightly better designed Eldar codex might exist out there...someday... eventually.


Perhaps, but on the initial list these kinds of things aren't in any paticular order. Now if it's all done in say, Excel that's not too hard to set it all up and do that, but if this was originally a .txt file then there was a serious amount of work that went into faking it.

AND let's not forget that these sequence numbers pass the the Checksum, which means you'd have to validate each number set too.

All in all if someone faked this they REALLY need a hobby.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait.:victory:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

plastic Greater Daemons and plastic Noise Marines... presumably with beautiful, well-proportioned, up-to-date sculpts?

Oh dear merciful god, please, oh jesus, buddha and hare krishna... please....

I'd swear off klondike bars for those to actually happen.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Zion said:


> Perhaps, but on the initial list these kinds of things aren't in any paticular order. Now if it's all done in say, Excel that's not too hard to set it all up and do that, but if this was originally a .txt file then there was a serious amount of work that went into faking it.
> 
> AND let's not forget that these sequence numbers pass the the Checksum, which means you'd have to validate each number set too.
> 
> All in all if someone faked this they REALLY need a hobby.


You mean kind of like the person who wrote an entire 6th edition of the rules? Compared to that, this is easy...

And like I said, the contents could be mostly correct. Just as an official release schedule, it isn't. Real schedule have dates, for a start. And aren't .txt files...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> You mean kind of like the person who wrote an entire 6th edition of the rules? Compared to that, this is easy...
> 
> And like I said, the contents could be mostly correct. Just as an official release schedule, it isn't. Real schedule have dates, for a start. And aren't .txt files...


It's a well-known fact that If you deny it, then its chances of being true jump from 50% to 9,001%

because you're obviously in league with matt ward and the design team in a a super-mega-ultra-evil illuminati gaming conspiracy to keep us in the dark.

OBVIOUSLY.

(I laughed so hard when I wrote this, and for a few moments afterward, that my stomach hurts now)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have trawled the other sites and i think after reading what people say im convinced its true, what i am annoyed at is why they chopped the fantasy stuff out if they had the codex and names, could have made my life much easier 

Anyway, to the doubters i say this, GW will release something in the next 12 months, why shouldnt this list be it? nothing on the list screams impossible or improbable does it? the 6th edition pdf had some huge glaring problems and changes, this list doesnt, none of the products listed scream total bollocks, I know the Solitaire stands out but 2 months ago if i had said i would be fielding dark eldar and craftworld eldar as allies within a month im sure you would have said "shut it dick head". This new edition of 40k seems to have a very strong leaning towards things from 1st and 2nd edition 40k so i wouldnt rule out anything along those lines to come along as models plus GW surprisingly are running out of gaps to fill in armies, so it stands to reason they would plunder fluff units like solitaires or Genesteeler hybrids etc.

But there is no use putting any real faith into the validity of the document, Silver is right it could be a a fake and its not that hard to do, it could be 99% accurate with a few "additions" added by the leaker to. It could be 100% genuine or 100% bullshit, but personally i have more faith in that list of products than i do anything that comes out of "rumour monger" mouths.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd have to say though, 'Catafalque of Sins' would be an awesome name (I just had to google its meaning), fake or not. :biggrin:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

*sigh* I'm not saying the contents are wrong. I would love to see all those bits in the next year. I'm saying it's not a GW release schedule. Products, codes, etc may all be right. It's just not a release schedule. 

It's entirely possible it's put together from phone pics of manufacturing pages. Or from a Blister Sister's production Rota. Or a hundred other potential sources. But the chances of a genuine, next-year release schedule getting into the hands of someone who would post it up here, and that person not just scanning the thing rather than making a messy .txt file of it to prove it's genuine? Why take off the dates that a release schedule would have? 

So I stand by what I said, and what I've had confirmed. Contents correct or not, *that* is not a genuine release schedule. Pedantic? Maybe. Accurate? You bet I am.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> *sigh* I'm not saying the contents are wrong. I would love to see all those bits in the next year. I'm saying it's not a GW release schedule. Products, codes, etc may all be right. It's just not a release schedule.


You're right, it's not. No one here was claiming it was either. It's just a list of things that are supposed to come out starting June 2013. We don't have a real order or anything to go with this. It's still worth talking about the things on the list though.



SilverTabby said:


> It's entirely possible it's put together from phone pics of manufacturing pages. Or from a Blister Sister's production Rota. Or a hundred other potential sources. But the chances of a genuine, next-year release schedule getting into the hands of someone who would post it up here, and that person not just scanning the thing rather than making a messy .txt file of it to prove it's genuine? Why take off the dates that a release schedule would have?


This list didn't even start here. From my understanding someone asked for a copy of it from someone else, they got it, the original was taken down but someone managed to recover the data anyways and put THAT onto pastebin where it was then put onto Onering.net and then reposted several other places.

Convluted and coplicated, sure. But it might explain why we're missing the Fantasy stuff and why it's come out of nowhere.



SilverTabby said:


> So I stand by what I said, and what I've had confirmed. Contents correct or not, *that* is not a genuine release schedule. Pedantic? Maybe. Accurate? You bet I am.


Again, true it's not a release schedule. It's not in any particular order either. It's just a big list of stuff that's projected for next year. So saying it's not a release schedule is kind of redundant don't you think?

EDIT: 
Some new info from Faeit212:


> The Hobbit
> I know many of you saw a post that was removed and a lot of people were asking why. So here it is.
> 
> In the past I have done work for Hollywood movie industry related companies, where information was known about upcoming releases. They are extremely hard core on and almost violently vocal about leaks and other information. When I was involved, frivolous lawsuits were thrown everywhere and anywhere they felt like, just to keep the information down. They did not care if they were real lawsuits or not, but they were effective at getting the information down. So I will not be doing Hobbit rumors. I will however, probably still cover any news or information as it is released.
> ...


Further EDIT:

From Faeit212 again (clarification):


> Just to be clear, New Line Cinema is very protective of their Hobbit product. They did not contact me directly telling me to remove the post.
> 
> With my past experiences with the movie industry, and a brief conversation that occurred shortly after I put up the post, I decided that I did not want the additional drama.


So no conspiracies there. Just some more information regarding what's been going on with Faeit212 and why the list got deleted.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> *sigh* I'm not saying the contents are wrong. I would love to see all those bits in the next year. I'm saying it's not a GW release schedule. Products, codes, etc may all be right. It's just not a release schedule.
> 
> It's entirely possible it's put together from phone pics of manufacturing pages. Or from a Blister Sister's production Rota. Or a hundred other potential sources. But the chances of a genuine, next-year release schedule getting into the hands of someone who would post it up here, and that person not just scanning the thing rather than making a messy .txt file of it to prove it's genuine? Why take off the dates that a release schedule would have?
> 
> So I stand by what I said, and what I've had confirmed. Contents correct or not, *that* is not a genuine release schedule. Pedantic? Maybe. Accurate? You bet I am.


Well, since there are no dates, there's no chronological order, so calling it a schedule is out of the question anyway.

I do trust you when you say it doesn't look legit, but .txt docs never do. How much of this will actually happen? Only time will tell.

but like I said before, I'd swear off klondike bars for the plastic greater daemons to happen (if I were actually bargaining with god, satan, or Jes, but I'm not, so I won't)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> but like I said before, I'd swear off klondike bars for the plastic greater daemons to happen (if I were actually bargaining with god, satan, or Jes, but I'm not, so I won't)


I hope I'm there the day all 3 stop by for your Klondike Bars.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I hope I'm there the day all 3 stop by for your Klondike Bars.


(That sounds a bit like a sexual euphemism. Replace "Klondike Bars" with "virginity." Hilarity ensues.)

God, Satan, and Jes Goodwin all stop by my house to take my non-existent klondike bars?

Fuck, I hope I have enough klondike bars. :s Better stock up just in case


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I will send you some!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More news from a source on Faeit212:



> *via Faeit 212 (A Must Remain Anonymous Source)*
> _"Those aren't product codes, they're image serials which are later used to print the boxes / blisters._
> _This gives the model names credibility, but not necessarily the dates._
> _GW Packaging is produced (graphically, not physically printed) for the most part, well in advance, to make sure that there's always room "last minute" if there are changes to codexes and a new model package is needed._
> ...


So apparently this was someones checklist of packages to do pictures for?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

That's... Interesting... I suppose.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Adramalech said:


> (That sounds a bit like a sexual euphemism. Replace "Klondike Bars" with "virginity." Hilarity ensues.)
> 
> God, Satan, and Jes Goodwin all stop by my house to take my non-existent klondike bars?
> 
> Fuck, I hope I have enough klondike bars. :s Better stock up just in case



Give Jes Goodwin a good sculpting tool and he can take on God and Satan... And then sculpt a kickass SoB army out of the klondike bars.

Phil


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> More news from a source on Faeit212:
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently this was someones checklist of packages to do pictures for?


well they have 3 too many numbers for box art serial numbers,plus all the box serials for 40k start 992801 regardless of army. could they be printer serials for assembly instructions?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well they have 3 too many numbers for box art serial numbers,plus all the box serials for 40k start 992801 regardless of army. could they be printer serials for assembly instructions?


Maybe. They're working numbers though, whatever they go to.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm. Here's a discrepancy, and one or the other is wrong. 

There are Sisters items on that list. Named Sister items that don't exist yet. Now, on the 'leaked sisters codex pages' thread, Bindi has said work will start on SoB after xmas. Which means additional specialist sculpting hasn't started, and names are in no way set down enough for preproduction on boxes or assembly details. 

So either the SoB ones are made up, or Bindi is wrong and SoB are much further ahead than he says.


----------



## HoboAnarki (Jul 13, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> well they have 3 too many numbers for box art serial numbers,plus all the box serials for 40k start 992801 regardless of army. could they be printer serials for assembly instructions?


My impression of the blog post was that they were internal serials for cataloging images, rather than anything that would be published externally.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest they could be any number of things for that number, at the end of the day when we see stuff from the list in WD we will know.

And work started on the sisters as soon as the DE finished as Jes goodwin let it slip


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, I remember when work started on the DE back in 2006. Jez had some lovely stuff on his desk...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Somebody needs to get that guy some more coffee and sandwiches!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Somebody needs to get that guy some more coffee and sandwiches!


Maybe someone could share a Klondike bar with him?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

boreas said:


> Give Jes Goodwin a good sculpting tool and he can take on God and Satan... And then sculpt a kickass SoB army out of the klondike bars.
> 
> Phil


Seems Legit.

also if all that was directed at me; I don't drink coffee; get me an iced Chai <3

OH, and some Samosas. TEXAN SAMOSAS. (everything's bigger in texas. even the deep-fried indian potato dumplings)

EDIT: wait, that was all directed at Jes. <u> I still want an iced chai and samosas.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> Seems Legit.
> 
> also if all that was directed at me; I don't drink coffee; get me an iced Chai <3
> 
> OH, and some Samosas. TEXAN SAMOSAS. (everything's bigger in texas. even the deep-fried indian potato dumplings)


I just had fries, chicken salt and good old gravy for lunch.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I just had fries, chicken salt and good old gravy for lunch.


You are a LONG WAY away from where I live, then.

Sounds quite a bit like canadian Poutine.

I suppose we should get back on topic, though.

Who else here is also excited about the prospect of plasticrack noise marines? and... uhm, well, daemons? Hopes/wishlisting, anyone?


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

My lunch was a seafood Laksa and spring rolls.

Meanwhile...

*-*I hope to hell that, as small as the line-up of sister units is _(Don't anyone dare mention GK, they share four kits with Marines as is, they only needed three. Sisters only share a rhino, they are more akin to the DE and Crons then GK)_ there is far more that will be released with them.
*-*That it *IS* Codex Sisters and *NOT* Codex Allies or Codex Imperium Allies as the numbers seem to suggest.
*-*That the codex is actually worth something now with actual thought put into its creation.
*-*That the codex is an ACTUAL CODEX and not _the_ WDex with a $429 price tag.
*-*That Sisters actually become cheap. After what happened with things like the Great Swords, I seriously doubt a squad box will be anything less then $60. :alcoholic:
*-*That after all this time and the excuse of the Robes, Sleeves and Hair made them near impossible to do, the Sisters are actually intuitive, multipart plastics with many possible poses that don't even require (or require very little) conversion to pull off (Like Marines) and not just glorified one-piece statues (Like far to many recent releases to count)

*-*What I wish for is that the Sisters are done on a sliding die like the Baneblade and Stomper, allowing an even greater degree of movement and detail to them. But that won't ever happen.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kettu said:


> My lunch was a seafood Laksa and spring rolls.
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> ...



I foresee disappointment in your hobby future


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

You know something? 
Or just trying to depress me further?
Because at this point, I don't really care. If Sisters are done well, great.
If not or not done at all, oh well, I still have Pandora to finish painting.

But if you know something, please share.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kettu said:


> You know something?
> Or just trying to depress me further?
> Because at this point, I don't really care. If Sisters are done well, great.
> If not or not done at all, oh well, I still have Pandora to finish painting.
> ...


Jes Goodwins on the case, your in safe hands, relax and enjoy the ride, but they are never going to be cheap.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Jes Goodwins on the case, your in safe hands, relax and enjoy the ride, but they are never going to be cheap.


But... cheapER (then they otherwise are) right? Right? Right?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Karyudo-DS said:


> But... cheapER (then they otherwise are) right? Right? Right?!?!? :laugh:


Well i imagine they will be priced in line with other similar products, so i can surmise that a standard sisters squad will be about £20-£25 for a 10 model kit, the elites will come in at the same price as the marine elites like Sanguinary guard for 5 models, tanks i guess will be in the same ball park £25 for a transport and £30ish for a tank , characters in fine cast priced to match other marine types in the range depending on size and importance to the army.

but i would say cheaper than buying them in metal


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Or indeed cheaper than buying them gold plated!


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh no, gold plated is cheaper. You're over estimating the value of gold sir.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gold is much more expensive than you think!! 24karat gold is currently:41.99euros per gram, or U$51.89 per gram, or if you prefer ounces it's 1,306.13 euros or U$1,613.90 per ounce......


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Hastings over on Warseer is saying that the list is likely "cack". Both Harry and Stickmonkey are deferring to him as having a better track record and inside sources.

That is not to say that there aren't things on that list that -are- true, it's just getting a critical eye from one well known rumor monger who isn't aware of the Tau stuff on the list as being true/accurate.

So in essence, no change here. We still have points on both sides of the scale that put it as "possibly partially true, but be prepared to be sad".


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Even if a 10 man box of Sisters of Battle comes out and is $70 Australian Dollars, it is far cheaper than to field the current figures, just to field the current SoB's in a 10 man unit will set any Aussie roughly $200 Australian Dollars, so if they do come out at say $70.00AuD you are saving over $130.00AuD.

So for any Aussie out there stop bitching and whinning as at present you are paying up to 4 time more now, for SoB than what comes out next year.


----------



## Tanthachon25 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Reviewing the list ALSO!!!*

Here, have what I think of this list.

Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Defence Wall PL
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Tower / Pillar of Heroes PL
Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Monastery PL
Judging by the fortress of redemption, this thing should be pretty nasty. But looking at the ork list, i feel like every army is going to get its own fortifications. :scratchhead:

Space Marine Land Avenger PL
Apparently, this is going to be the bridger between predator and land raider, sort of a land raider lite. hoping for a 180-200pt tank with plenty of options! :chuffed:
Space Marine Praetor Warmachine PL
...Dreadknight comes to mind... :dunno:
Space Marine Bike Squadron / Crusader Bike Squadron PL
cheaper bikes hopefully... :boredom:
Space Marine Skyshatter Cannon RE
Thunderfire cannon got married. :gimmefive:
Space Marine Terminator First Hand RE
....? :shok:
Space Marine Librarian with Jump Pack RE
Interesting to see the model, but really, I don't think it was really necessary.
Space Marine Neophytes PL a14 Len_A 02 cc
:shout: Alert! black templars!!!
Space Marine Techmarine with Artificer Squad PL
Now I had an idea for my own chapter involving a master of the forge and three artificer-lords which were his protegees. Thankyou games workshop! k:
Space Marine Sword Brethren / Nightflame Veteran Squad PL
Pile on the Black Templars...
Space Marine Librarian Epistolary RE
Really? they actually need this just SAY he's an epistolary goddangit!
Space Marine Land Avenger Vulkan / Land Avenger Invictus PL
Vulcan makes me think mega bolter, and invictus was the name of a titan. An anti-infantry and anti-tank avenger? possibly.
Space Marine Bionics Upgrade Pack RE
..wonder how much this is going to cost.
Space Marine Defender Upgrade Pack RE
??? That's new and exciting! 
Iron Father Maalthun RE
So iron hands are getting more credit now i see.
Chapter Master Tu’Shan RE
Oooohhhh.... This guy..... YES PLEASE.
Severus Agemman, Regent of Ultramar RE
:suicide: awww... Like the ultramarines need cooler stuff.
Helveticus the Ancient, Bearer of Honour RE
More black templars, (methinks)
Paladin Marshall Sieghelm RE
SO MUCH BLACK TEMPLARDS!!!
Space Marine Scouts with Astartes Grenade Launchers PL
Oh, so scouts can take the grenade launchers that wrecked a battlewagon for me?? :yahoo:
Space Marine Gale Claw Supremacy Fighter PL
:shout: 'Hey Vio! I found you a plane!!!'
Space Marine Space Marine Tactical Squad PL
Apparently, there's going to be a bit more MK 8 armour in the new tac sqauds, can't wait to have a look.
Space Marine Land Raider Medusa PL
Now searching up 'Land raider medusa' in Google images gives you this:








Amongst other things... But considering Medusa was a woman who could turn people to stone with her face, and the Land Raider Helios, named after a sun god is an allround monster, what the hell are we gonna get here???


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

This thread was made nearly half a year ago....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Sturk said:


> This thread was made nearly half a year ago....


well if the list has any validity we will see some of that stuff start to appear in about three months time


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well if the list has any validity we will see some of that stuff start to appear in about three months time


Well, I for one wouldn't mind seeing 'what' if any of this comes to light at all.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, I for one wouldn't mind seeing 'what' if any of this comes to light at all.


you and me both, it could be a one very elaborate hoax, but i can never understand the point of going to this kind of length? but time will tell, if it does turn out to be complete hoax we should hunt down the creator and have them sectioned because they clearly are a danger to themselves and the wargaming community :laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> you and me both, it could be a one very elaborate hoax, but i can never understand the point of going to this kind of length? but time will tell, if it does turn out to be complete hoax we should hunt down the creator and have them sectioned because they clearly are a danger to themselves and the wargaming community :laugh:


I'll go get the burning pitchforks and duct tape....


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> I'll go get the burning pitchforks and duct tape....


I'll bring the honey ! :shok: :blush:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tanthachon25 said:


> Helveticus the Ancient, Bearer of Honour RE
> More black templars, (methinks)


Helveticus is a Smurf 



GrizBe said:


> I'll go get the burning pitchforks and duct tape....





Magpie_Oz said:


> I'll bring the honey ! :shok: :blush:


I'll bring the Twister Mat and the squirty cream :so_happy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well if the list has any validity we will see some of that stuff start to appear in about three months time


Less than that. We should be seeing the first signs of this in June according to rumours.



Tawa said:


> I'll bring the Twister Mat and the squirty cream :so_happy:


Well I can see this is going to be one unusual letter to Penthouse magazine.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

if apoc is getting a new book, and there is supposed to be a release of faction specific terrain. it makes sense to me that these would coincide.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

_Dear Penthouse,

This next one concerns nerd rage, torches, pitch forks, duct tape, honey, squirty cream, and a twister mat. Just stay with me on this and please publish it... here we go._

Yup... Zion is right, this'll be a good one.

Seriously though, I'm curious as to why someone may go to this extent.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> _Dear Penthouse,
> 
> This next one concerns nerd rage, torches, pitch forks, duct tape, honey, squirty cream, and a twister mat. Just stay with me on this and please publish it... here we go._
> 
> ...


What with the squirty cream? You've obviously never been to Cardiff.....


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I would kill a man for plastic greater daemons... much in the same way that I would kill a man for a klondike bar.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> What with the squirty cream? You've obviously never been to Cardiff.....


Obviously, not. But, I'll wager you've never been to Texas, squirty cream and a twister mat won't get you far.




Adramalech said:


> I would kill a man for plastic greater daemons... much in the same way that I would kill a man for a klondike bar.


Damn... that's harsh.

On topic; I'd like to see a Land Avenger and what it does.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Damn... that's harsh.


-raises the ceremonial dagger-

In nomine Satani...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> What with the squirty cream? You've obviously never been to Cardiff.....


foam parties with whipped cream, trust me it never ends well




Adramalech said:


> -raises the ceremonial dagger-
> 
> In nomine Satani...


stands behind Adramalech-raises the ceremonial colander-

In nomine Spaghetti..


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> much in the same way that I would kill a man for a klondike bar.


I have your name daemon! I shackle you to this realm, _Achmed!_



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Obviously, not. But, I'll wager you've never been to Texas, squirty cream and a twister mat won't get you far.


Challenge accepted :laugh:



Bindi Baji said:


> foam parties with whipped cream, trust me it never ends well


Then you obviously haven't been to the parts of Cardiff & Bristol that I have :laugh:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

How does this ancient debunked list keep coming up on every forum I frequent?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> How does this ancient debunked list keep coming up on every forum I frequent?


you frequent other forums???? that is Heresy!! 

besides who debunked it?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

d3m01iti0n said:


> How does this ancient debunked list keep coming up on every forum I frequent?


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> you frequent other forums???? that is Heresy!!
> 
> besides who debunked it?


No, THIS is Heresy. I used to go on Dakka until it got work blocked. And Bolter and Chainsword is nice for BT love.

But yeah, this list has been put to rest a thousand times. For starters, none of the Daemon or Tau offerings on that list are even in their brand new codecies.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> No, THIS is Heresy. I used to go on Dakka until it got work blocked. And Bolter and Chainsword is nice for BT love.
> 
> But yeah, this list has been put to rest a thousand times. For starters, none of the Daemon or Tau offerings on that list are even in their brand new codecies.


Obviously, you didn't get the secret codex from the backroom of your GW. There's a handshake for it and retinal scan required before purchasing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tawa said:


>


Bitz would be proud. Dead donkeys indeed.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> No, THIS is Heresy. I used to go on Dakka until it got work blocked. And Bolter and Chainsword is nice for BT love.
> 
> But yeah, this list has been put to rest a thousand times. For starters, none of the Daemon or Tau offerings on that list are even in their brand new codecies.


Hey, just because some fuckass embellished it with their wishlisting doesn't mean that EVERYTHING on the list is absolutely NOT happening anytime soon.

I'm sure we'll see at least one of the armies mentioned on there some time in the next six months... even if none of the models mentioned actually show up.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> Hey, just because some fuckass embellished it with their wishlisting doesn't mean that EVERYTHING on the list is absolutely NOT happening anytime soon.
> 
> I'm sure we'll see at least one of the armies mentioned on there some time in the next six months... even if none of the models mentioned actually show up.


That almost sounds like "something, somewhere, will happen at sometime in someplace for some reason" for this particular list.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> I'm sure we'll see at least one of the armies mentioned on there some time in the next six months... even if none of the models mentioned actually show up.


So........youre saying the list is fake?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> That almost sounds like "something, somewhere, will happen at sometime in someplace for some reason" for this particular list.


Seems legit....


----------

